# Eliminating medications



## TBN (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife has been on several medications for a couple of months now, and they seem to make her significantly more lacking in energy than she was prior to their use, and so she is thinking about trying to get off of them as they are not a particular necessity, they were just recommended.  I'm just curious, has anyone out there had any recent success in eliminating the use of any medications?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm a firm believer in doing what the doctor says, I'd consult hers and see what they say. If they say, well, you don't need to be on it, but it will improve your quality of life. You could try taking her off them and see how it goes and then go back on them. But in general, I just do exactly as the doctor says, if I have any questions about my medication, they can answer it and put me at ease.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 25, 2012)

TBN said:


> My wife has been on several medications for a couple of months now, and they seem to make her significantly more lacking in energy than she was prior to their use, and so she is thinking about trying to get off of them as they are not a particular necessity, they were just recommended. I'm just curious, has anyone out there had any recent success in eliminating the use of any medications?



Thankfully, I'm not on any meds, and I try to be proactive, and avoid any pharmaceutical drugs in my future. I think that depending on the severity of the condition, and the prescribed medications, it's possible to eliminate the need for them through healthy diet, exercise, and natural supplementation. Of course, drugs can have serious side effects, and stopping them abruptly could be dangerous. I would strongly recommend that any drug your wife chooses to no longer take, that she slowly withdraws from it only with the supervision and guidance of her physician. A doctor who has the best interest of his patient in mind, should be happy to assist.


----------



## Ernie7 (Mar 25, 2012)

what types of medication are you talking about here?  If they are not necessary and they are making her weak then she should go off them in my opinion.


----------

